# Moore College online



## yeutter (Oct 18, 2016)

Has anyone on the board used Moore College's distance learning program of study?

www.mooreonlinestudy.com

I am aware that some of Moore's faculty tend to be Amyrauldian. 

Would this course of study be helpful for some of my Nepali friends who are pastors or studying for the ministry?


----------

